# VPN ohne statische IP. Gut oder schlecht?



## suntrop (8. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen.
Ich komme leider bei der Telekom nicht an eine statische IP (lange Geschichte, unflexible T-Com-Tarife).

Egal, wie gut sind die Möglichkeiten und wie "sicher" ist es über eine dynamische IP, z.B. per DynDNS, einen VPN Tunnel aufzubauen?

Ich habe keine hohen Anforderungen, ich muss von zu Hause ab und zu (vielleicht 3, 4 Mal in der Woche) auf die Dateien im Büro zugreifen können. Also nichts spektakuläres.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mich mit ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungen füttern könnt. Ich kenne mich mit Netzwerktechnik so gut wie gar nicht aus.

Danke!


----------



## oneof6 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,

naja VPN ist VPN, ob du nun ne statische IP hast oder ob die alle 24 Stunden wechselt. Am "tunneling" und der Verschlüsselung ändert sich nichts. Falls jemand Deine IP aus dem DynDNS abgreift, hast Du dasselbe Problem wie jedes Unternehmen, dass nen öffentlichen VPN Server betreibt...jemand kann sich einloggen ALLERDINGS nur wenn dieser jemand auch deinen VPN account kennt und dass sollte nicht passieren 

Ich selber benutze das nicht, aber ein Kumpel von mir ist jeden Tag mit seinem FTP Server zuhaus per VPN und DynDNS verbunden. Hab' noch keine Klagen gehört.

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## suntrop (8. Juni 2011)

Achso, ich hatte bislang angenommen, dass VPN eine statische IP erfordert. 
Danke für den Hinweis! 

Dann mus ich mir jetzt mal genauer angucken, wie ich ein VPN einrichten kann.

Grüße
- suntrop -


----------



## olqs (9. Juni 2011)

Kurz halb Offtopic:
Normalerweise sollte der VPN Zugang von der Firma gestellt werden und man "wählt" sich dann von zuhause aus in die Firma ein.

Die Doku, Software, Berechtigung und Anleitung dazu sollte in der IT Abteilung zu holen sein.

Eine Verbindung in die andere Richtung, also Büro PC->Zuhause, ist in den meisten Fällen entweder technisch abgesperrt, oder duch ne Betriebsvereinbarung untersagt. Ich wär da vorsichtig.

Jetzt wieder on-topic 
Falls du der Admin in der Firma bist, schau auf deinem eingesetzten Router nach, ob der die Funktion als Einwahlpunkt erfüllen kann.


----------



## suntrop (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für den On- und Off-Topic-Tipp. 

Ich bin sozusagen die IT-Abteilung  Ich bin auch Chef und mir ist von mir keine Betriebsvereinbarung bekannt :-D Ne, Spaß beiseite. Bin dir für deine Hinweise dankbar und andere Leser ganz sicher auch.

Den Router habe ich noch nicht. Ich hatte an den der Telekom gedacht (ich glaube W723V) oder eine Fritxbox (die VDSL50 beherrscht).

Heute habe ich jedoch auch den Hinweis erhalten, das mein NAS jetzt die Möglichkeit bietet VPN darauf zu betreiben. 
Das hört sich für mich einfach an.

Grüße
suntrop


----------



## olqs (9. Juni 2011)

Mal kurz auf den Herstellerseite rumgetrieben:
Die Fritzbox 3370 oder 7390 sollten deine Anforderungen abdecken. Beim W723V gibts keine eingebaute VPN Funktion, da muss das z.B. ein PC dahinter dann anbieten.


----------



## suntrop (9. Juni 2011)

Ohh super. Vielen Dank! Ich wollte mich morgen darum kümmern. 

Bei den T-Routern hatte ich das fast schon gedacht. Die Fritzboxen werden immer so gelobt (kenne die bislang nicht), aber ich schätze damit fahre ich gut. Der 7390 scheint das Flaggschiff von AVM zu sein. Und VPN ist drin.


----------



## olqs (9. Juni 2011)

Die beiden sind halt die einzigen die auch ein VDSL Modem drin haben. Ob man die integrierte DECT Basisstaion von der 7390er braucht ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## suntrop (9. Juni 2011)

Wir gehen voll auf VoIP 

Aber die kleine DECT-Station und Mini-TK-Anlage ist vielleicht ein netter Nebenanschluss für uns.


----------

